# Alex Lever



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Just surfing around and came across this

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/izzo-alex-traditional-lever-espresso-machine.html

Looks like a fabulous machine

http://www.chriscoffee.com/Izzo-Alex-Leva-p/mc-000513.htm


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

5 litres is a hell of a boiler for a home machine...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nick I tried to get Izzo to make a home version of this machine 6 or 7 years ago. trouble was, they were not interested and it's quite a large machine. Their main concern was it tipping when the user pulled the lever. The group is of course the Pompei Group, which at the time I thought was one of the finest lever groups around....might still be, I dunno.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

It just seems weird that BB have a page for this machine - which I don't think they have sold in the past, so I can only assume are about to start stocking?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> The group is of course the Pompei Group, which at the time I thought was one of the finest lever groups around....might still be, I dunno.


Do you still think so @DavecUK?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickR said:


> It just seems weird that BB have a page for this machine - which I don't think they have sold in the past, so I can only assume are about to start stocking?


It is solely aimed at the commercial van/cart user


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This thread is three years old dave


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes it is


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> This thread is three years old dave


That's not going to stop @Stanic resurrecting it











Stanic said:


> Do you still think so @DavecUK?


Well the San Marco Lever groups was the first ones I had any dealings with and I always liked them, they seemed better than some of the others I saw on commercial levers at the time. So yes I think it's *one* of the finest groups....is it the best, who knows...possibly not, because it also depends on the application and operational design!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Many thanks, yeah I wasn't going to let go, the info on these groups is rather scarce, not to mention experienced user's experience









The reason I'm asking is because a relatively cheap Alex Leva is available for sale on a polish forum and it's giving me an itch..supported by the fact that I could use the same baskets and tamper that fit the Portaspresso


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I did see post on another forum, one on ebay as well, but a little pricey


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

uh oh, the shower screen looks a bit different with the c-clip retainer (reportedly not rustproof) and I wonder about group and piston seals, seems like no cafelat options available

direct plumb-in could be managed

and it would fit the kitchen corner perfectly


----------

